
Startups with Extended Options Exercise Windows - acjohnson55
https://github.com/holman/extended-exercise-windows
======
acjohnson55
I think it's important to call out companies who are really trying to do right
by employees, in light of all the possible pitfalls of employee equity.

The advice to consider employee equity a lottery ticket is both reasonable and
sad. It's a reflection of just how nuanced the topic is, and how rife it is
with opportunities to leave employees out in the cold. But it could be a lot
better than this. Some startups are clearly trying to make it so.

